# at what age do you plan to get married?



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

most members here seem to be in their teens or early twenties.. you may not have thought abt marriage and settling down, raising a fam of your own yet .. but heres your opportunity to do so. vote at what age would you like to be married by. for the lucky ones, already married, vote the age when you were.
people in my age group, mid twenties, seem to be either married, sometimes even with kids or in long term relationships. makes me feel out of place for being single. i dont plan to marry till my early thirties.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't think I want to get married, or least I have no plans to. Should the right person and right circumstances come along, I'm open to the possibility, but I have no particular hopes or expectations.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Whenever (if) I find the right person. 

I'm not sure I see marriage ever happening for me, but yeah... eh, whenever.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Whenever I find the right person. I could be at an ideal age to marry but not have the right person for me, and I refuse to settle. I'll marry when I'm ready.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm definitely getting married in the next 4 years... I have a hunch









I'm taking applications now, if anyone's interested, just send your resume, a digital ID photo, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.

PS:I can neither acknowledge or consider incomplete applications.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't want to get married anymore. What's the point? I would rather live in sin.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't really care about getting married. I would just like to be in a long term relationship someday.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

When I get myself together and the right person comes along.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't think I'll ever get married.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope to in my late 20's (and no I don't want to have kids).


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't want to get married, but I can't fathom someone wanting to spend her life with me.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

When I find the right person. Nobody would ever want to marry me though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Given that I'm already 36 that sort of rules out your first five options.

This seems like a poll that could be done again, but divided by gender. I'm going to guess women are in more of a hurry, seeing how their eggs expire and many want to be married to the father of their kids.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

most marriages end up in divorce. i never want to get married. i dont see the point to it


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Given that I'm already 36 that sort of rules out your first five options.
> 
> This seems like a poll that could be done again, but divided by gender. I'm going to guess women are in more of a hurry, seeing how their eggs expire and many want to be married to the father of their kids.


Their eggs expire? :roll You didnt really say that did you??

I voted 16-20 just to be difficult.  That is the age range in which I first married but looking back I shouldnt have married until my 30s.

I also wasnt worrying about my eggs expiring either.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i cant picture myself ever being married, i think the other person would get tired of me after the first six months and divorce me lol.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Average age so far, not counting those who voted the last 3 options (which obviously skews the results), is 28.2 years. 

18x2 = 36
26x2 = 52
29x4 = 116
32.5x5 = 162.5

(36+52+116+162.5)/13 = 28.19

I wonder how this compares to the general population. Must be fairly close, I think.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

When I'm comfortable enough with myself, and so is the other person =)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Never.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

If and when I meet the right person... and I guess he would have to agree to it, too. :b After graduating college.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Couple weeks to a month


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

I never want to get married.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have no number on it. When I meet the perfect girl that I know I want to spend the rest of my life with, then I will make that decision.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't plan on getting married.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

I hoped to marry young. Instead, I ended up marrying for the first time at age 44. What you plan and what actually happens can be very different.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't want to. I really don't think I can handle living with someone day in and day out


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't want to get married. You never know what will happen in life though...


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

It's too horrible to think about having a wedding&#8230;who would I even invite when I'm not close to my family and have no close friends? How would I have a bridal party? Or a bachelorette party? And I would have to cut a ***** if I found out my hubby-to-be got a lap dance from some stripper. The actual marriage part doesn't bother me that much though. Except, how can anyone be totally SURE about who they want to be with? I have doubts every day.


----------



## ifp (Jan 4, 2009)

superhappyfunchica said:


> It's too horrible to think about having a wedding&#8230;who would I even invite when I'm not close to my family and have no close friends? How would I have a bridal party? Or a bachelorette party?


 Perhaps you could elope... Or would you still have to have a "formal" wedding afterwards?


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

My current BF would NOT want to elope at all. HE'S the one who wants a huge wedding, and he doesn't even care for most of his family or have a ton of friends either! So he's living in la-la-land.


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

Considering my unremitting inability to romantically connect with even a single female, I don't think I'll have the luxury of choosing.



superhappyfunchica said:


> Except, how can anyone be totally SURE about who they want to be with? I have doubts every day.


They can't. It's just a cost-benefit analysis.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm 30 now and don't see myself getting married before my birthday in June, so that rules out the first options. I'd like to get married while I'm still young enough to have a kid, but I'm not going to rush into it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I was married at age 23, separated by age 24, and divorced by age 25. So I don't know if I wanna marry again or not... have to wait and see. I'd have to be with someone quite awhile before I'd consider it again. I'd live with the person BEFORE marrying them if I did, next time.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

superhappyfunchica said:


> It's too horrible to think about having a wedding&#8230;who would I even invite when I'm not close to my family and have no close friends? How would I have a bridal party? Or a bachelorette party? And I would have to cut a ***** if I found out my hubby-to-be got a lap dance from some stripper. The actual marriage part doesn't bother me that much though. Except, how can anyone be totally SURE about who they want to be with? I have doubts every day.


I feel the same way. I don't really care if I get married or not, it makes no difference to me. I just want to spend my life with someone in a committed relationship, the piece of paper doesn't matter. But having an official wedding is out of the question. I have no friends or close family, so my wedding would probably make me feel sad and pathetic. I'd rather elope and get married in Vegas, as I love casinos and nightlife.

I don't want children though. I don't want to be tied down like that or have to deal with it. Also, who would throw me a baby shower? And be friends with my kid? Too much anxiety.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am the first person to hit the 35-40 button. Seeing is that I am just less than four months from turning 35, the marriage forecast calls for a non-existent chance of matrimony with isolated interactions with women. :haha

Can't you tell I want(ed) to be a meteorologist?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't plan for something like that. Sometimes the perfect person comes into your life from out of nowhere when you least expect it. For me, it could be tomorrow, or twenty years from now, or (most likely) never.

I don't see myself getting married before thirty though. There's a lot of things I'd still like to do that require the freedom of being single.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I would have chosen "whenever i find the right person", but the right person doesn't exist, so I chose "other".


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i've never been that interested in marriage, it's really not something i ever thought would happen to me so it wasn't even an option to consider. i couldn't even understand why people so many people got married but i actually do now surprisingly. if i do get married one day it would be much later in my life when i was with someone already for a long time and had enough life experience and "growing up" to know the best i can that i would want to and work to stay with that person for a very long time.
i've never even wanted to have a ceremony and do all the usual customs that take place here. i have very little interest in any of that.

i love the idea of being united and completely combining our lives together as one, sharing everything in life and such (of course i wouldn't want that with just _anyone_). you still do that in a way when moving in with someone and being with them for a very long time but there are still rights you would lack that may be important (to me) someday if it's not a legally recognized marriage. e.g. it would be so painful and frustrating not being able to be stay with your s/o if they are in the hospital in intensive care or something just cause there hasn't been any sort of legal contract that would make you their spouse, even if it was essentially like a marriage in most other ways.

if a couple lives together for a certain number of years doesn't it automatically become a common-law marriage? i don't know the differences in rights between that and a marriage with the usual contract/ceremony though so i assume they wouldn't both be recognized as equal in the legal sense.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nubly said:


> i never want to get married. i dont see the point to it


What if she's attractive, has money, and doesn't ruin the prospect of divorce by making you sign a prenup? If you find such a lady, get married ASAP before she changes her mind!:lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Can't you tell I want(ed) to be a meteorologist?


Well, that finally explains your avatar choices.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

About a year or two ago.... Doesn't look like it will happen on schedule now, unless they get a move on and sort out a method of time travel


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't plan to get married.

Edit: And no girl will ever, EVER change my mind about this, no matter how much in love I'm with her! That "hypothetical girl" may as well break up with me.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't ever want to get married. Maybe I'll marry the guy who changes my mind about that, if someone like that exists. I just think I want to live alone, though.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

From the time I was a little girl I wanted to get married when I was 25 and have a kid by the time I was 30... I married 9 months earlier than planned (at 24)... was married for 8 years and he died/no kids... I knew even at that point I would remarry and I did 9 months later and in 3 months was pregnant with my first child at 32 years old (had him when I was 33). That marriage lasted 5 years and I had to divorce him due to addictions and abusive behaviors (he is in jail now for 15 years). I've been single for the last 9 years and only dated one guy... last year but it only lasted a year and was fraught with problems due to his SA. Now it's been 9 months since we broke up and I am about ready to start dating again - maybe. I will remarry if I find the next right one and it is mutual. I would like to remarry by the time I am 50... I want to grow old with someone and take care of them and have time take care of me. For better or worse, sickness and health till death to we part. I've done death and sickness and for worse... pretty good at it if I must say so myself, but it sure would be nice to do some of the good stuff for longer than a few months.

I voted the 25 year old category as I think that is the best time to get married so that you can start a life together, be on the same team, work together toward a common future without the baggage of ex-wifes/husbands, child support, etc.... 

Getting married when you are older is equally important, it is love, acceptance, companionship, and someone to share the rest of your life with, to grow old with, to depend on and be dependable for, and to have sex with on a regular basis...


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Married?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

By my late 20's/early 30's preferably. But if a great guy comes along say, sometime in the near future, I wouldn't hesitate at all.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Heh, I get jokes.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

:stu


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:sus


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i think the idea of making an agreement to stay with someone even when you don't want to is silly. i don't want to get married.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't care for weddings, they seem like a waste of time and money to me. The only reason to why I'd have to get married is so I can get on some decent health insurance. Also if we ever plan on moving overseas, it would make it easier on my half. Otherwise it's complete hogwash.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

never (again)!


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

The institution of marriage means very little to me.
If someone wishes to spend the rest of their life with me, a piece of paper making it legal makes no difference to me whatsoever.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Less than 1 year ago the answer was absolutely never. Marriage is just a legal issue that other people put too much weight on and I'm not sure I even want to live with anyone again. Then I got married in august... :shock 

You can't plan for these things. You meet someone or you don't. You decide the time is right or you never do. I've come to believe if it's really going to work out then it will just happen. If you have to plan it then something is not right and eventually it will fail. My sister spent 2 years planning her wedding only to completely break it off 2 months before the date. Trying to stick to some plan only restricts all the good paths your life could take and wastes time on something that isn't meant to be.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Akane said:


> You can't plan for these things. You meet someone or you don't. You decide the time is right or you never do. I've come to believe if it's really going to work out then it will just happen.


That's my view on things.

When I was a kid I used to dream of being married when I was in my early twenties :roll I was so naive back then.

Marriage isn't all that necessary to me anymore. A committed relationship would be just fine. Whatever happens, happens. Although, in my ideal world I would be ready and want to get married in my late twenties.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Mid to late twenties.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I havent really plan on marrying anyone right now. I havent met the right guy that I want to settle down with, so Until that day comes I will be Single and Free. But Dont get me wrong, I do want to get married in the future. Hopefully, in the next 5-10 years I will be settle down and married. I am 28 years old right now, so I still have alot of living to do right now.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ach, God love the poor woman that gets me, I canna even find me keys right now.

And mah wallet was in me socks. WTF is that about????

never drinkin again (til next friday)


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't think life allows me to marry anyone. Im a natural born loser and I am doomed to be alone for the rest of my life.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

I could never go through with a marriage just the thought of everybody coming to see me and watch me. I hate drawing attention to myself.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I have never planned to get married. It's not for me. I have also never planned to have relationships or had it occur to me to consider the future.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I think I'm kind of young for it right now, but. Whether I want to is one thing I could talk about, but I just don't think I'm "supposed" to. That is my current conclusion so I voted "other."


----------

